# Anybody do work on swimming pools?



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

One of my customers called me out to do a price on replacing a filter and a pool heater. I went out and looked at it, easy as hell. Gave him a price, and he said I was less than 1/2 what the pool company was going to charge to do it. 

I got to talking to him, and he was telling me the prices his pool company was charging him. It was CRRRAZY! 

I asked him why he didn't call somebody else if he was so unhappy with them. He said he had tried 2-3 of them, and they are all the same sky high prices, and 1 week-month waiting for somebody to get out to the job. 

Having said this....

Do any of you work on pools? 
Not just the piping, but PH testing, cleaning, maintenance, etc...?
If you do, I'd love the chance to pick your brain about a few things. 

I'm thinking about expanding my venture. 
He lives in the upscale part of town, (everybodys got a big fancy pool). I'm thinking that dropping through with a "new guy in town" ad, and going door to door for a couple days, could really do well. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I've done the gas hook ups on a few pool heaters. Thought about getting into more of it but don't know if it would be lucrative enough. And I hate pools, I don't even like working on or cleaning mine! Lol


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

incarnatopnh said:


> I've done the gas hook ups on a few pool heaters. Thought about getting into more of it but don't know if it would be lucrative enough. And I hate pools, I don't even like working on or cleaning mine! Lol


Yeah, that's what these other company's are banking on! 
They charge $120 bucks to come out, check your ph, add chemicals to get it right. He said they were there all of 10 minutes.


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

We do quite a few in our area. Most of our money is in opening and closing the pools. Expecially the older customers, they can't get out to take the cover off in the Spring and put it on in the Fall. They also can't perform the cleaning and backwashing of the filters. We have contracts for maintenance on hot tubs too. There is good money in pools and hot tubs. My advice, anyone thinking about getting into that type of work should definitely go for it. You don't really need to stock anything extra. Most all of the piping for pools and hot tubs are schedule 40 PVC, which, if you don't stock, you can get anywhere, and the replacement pumps, circuit boards etc. are OEM parts that need to be ordered. Chemicals, you can have a few in stock that won't break your bank account. Many times, the customer has his or her own chemicals and they just want to pay your labor to dump them in the pool or hot tub. If a pool or hot tub fails, it is not like someone without heat or water, they can wait for you to order anything you need. And, if you set up an account with a reputable supplier, you can have parts over night.:thumbup:


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've taken care of two large pools for the Marriott before, did all of it, testing chems, cleaning, changing pumps, motors ( up to a 20 HP), filter housings, we had a lot of stuff to take care of. One pool was 260,000 gallons the other was 130,000. And the was 3 hot tubs I had to rebuild the plate and frame heaters on. All the parts are amazingly expensive. Ill answer what ever I can for you.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

We do a bunch. Heaters, filters, solar heaters, piping. Pretty much everything but cleaning though that might not be a bad thing to do also. And, we do a better job of it. I have seen a ton of horrendous work done by pool guys.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

If you do testing on a public pool and don't have a "certified pool operator" card, you are exposing some liability.

Also these days, be careful about getting involved in the pool drain area. The Virginia Graham Baker act ( VGB in the parlance ) has some pretty specific requirements. That can involve not only the drain covers themselves, but special pumps with vacuum cut-offs as well. Earlier in 2011, about half of the VGB drain covers that had been installed in the last few years...were RECALLED by the feds as not meeing spec. There's another whole ball of [email protected]!

http://www.nspf.org/en/cpo.aspx?gclid=CInLjqqP2asCFWgZQgod9yVfNg

Here us just one example of a state requirement:
Public pools in the State of Minnesota are required to have a certified pool operator and posting of the operators certification (see Minnesota Rules, part 4717.0650, subpart 5). A certified trained operator must successfully complete a recertification course at least once every five years. The following list includes the addresses and phone numbers for the national organizations with approved courses and persons or organizations in Minnesota that teach approved courses.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

We do a little bit here, the pool companies here are mostly hacks so we get a few jobs here and there changing out pumps, filters, heaters, and cleaning up the plumbing that the hacks left behind


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Is there really that big a market for this? The only reason I ask is if it is I might consider some of it. Income is income after all.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> Is there really that big a market for this? The only reason I ask is if it is I might consider some of it. Income is income after all.


Here there is a big market for it, southwest, fl alot of pools here


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea I can understand where you are, but I'm in central NY. There are a lot of pools but I don't see any of the other plumbers working on them either.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

grandpa said:


> If you do testing on a public pool and don't have a "certified pool operator" card, you are exposing some liability.
> 
> Also these days, be careful about getting involved in the pool drain area. The Virginia Graham Baker act ( VGB in the parlance ) has some pretty specific requirements. That can involve not only the drain covers themselves, but special pumps with vacuum cut-offs as well. Earlier in 2011, about half of the VGB drain covers that had been installed in the last few years...were RECALLED by the feds as not meeing spec. There's another whole ball of [email protected]!
> 
> ...


 



The laws differ from state to state. Here in FL, a licensed plumber can maintain, alter, install, etc. swimming pool piping and the related components, etc. It is considered the scope of work of a licensed plumber.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I can and have done it. 

Not common though for the same reason I don't do irrigation. There are specialized contractors that can always do it cheaper. Also, there is no urgency nor is there usually major consequences for screwing something up. It's usually all outside where it won't damage anything and can simply be shut off for long periods of time to allow for price shopping every contractor to death.

The only things I install/service regularly on pools are solar systems. You do need an IQ above room temperature and some book knowledge to do solar and not cause a leak that will do significant property damage.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Protech said:


> I can and have done it.
> 
> Not common though for the same reason I don't do irrigation. There are specialized contractors that can always do it cheaper. Also, there is no urgency nor is there usually major consequences for screwing something up. It's usually all outside where it won't damage anything and can simply be shut off for long periods of time to allow for price shopping every contractor to death.
> 
> The only things I install/service regularly on pools are solar systems. You do need an IQ above room temperature and some book knowledge to do solar and not cause a leak that will do significant property damage.


Lmao "an IQ above room temperature" that is funny as hell.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Dun' Right said:


> Yeah, that's what these other company's are banking on!
> They charge $120 bucks to come out, check your ph, add chemicals to get it right. He said they were there all of 10 minutes.



Not for nothing, but how does that differ from us when we do a service call & change a flapper on a toilet. 5 - 10 minutes work, thank you for my service charge ( 1hr. minimum ).


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

mccmech said:


> Not for nothing, but how does that differ from us when we do a service call & change a flapper on a toilet. 5 - 10 minutes work, thank you for my service charge ( 1hr. minimum ).


I'm not knocking them, I guess I'm more interested in the fact that they have to wait a week to a month, to even get a guy out there. Which tells me there is more than enough demand for me to be interested in taking a look at working on pools.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the input so far. Don't be suprised if I message one of you or put up a few questions once I look a little further into this. 
Any and all info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> The laws differ from state to state. Here in FL, a licensed plumber can maintain, alter, install, etc. swimming pool piping and the related components, etc. It is considered the scope of work of a licensed plumber.


 
I had no clue that my license allowed me to work on pools. My supply house deals with pools too and is surprised when I get motors and filters. They act like I shouldn't be getting the stuff. Do you have a link to where it shows about certified master covering pools? Thanks


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> I had no clue that my license allowed me to work on pools. My supply house deals with pools too and is surprised when I get motors and filters. They act like I shouldn't be getting the stuff. Do you have a link to where it shows about certified master covering pools? Thanks


 




Do you have the "Florida Contractor's Manual"?

Look at the state definition of "Certified Plumbing Contractor" on page 2-63. Or look up FL state statute Chapter 489.105 (m).


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Licensed plumbers in FL can work on swimming pool piping, solar water heating systems, natural and propane gas lines and equipment, septic systems, medical gas lines, and fire standpipes. Of course as well as all plumbing; ie: sewers, drains, vents, fixtures, etc.

Many plumbers sub-contract out septic, wells, irrigation and swimming pool piping to 'specialty contractors'. Those specialty contractors are limited in the scope of work they can perform. 

But essentially Gitner done, if potable water is involved, then it's our work. The exception that comes to mind is fire sprinklers.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info, learn something new everyday. I'll have to look for that book.:thumbsup:


----------



## henrystrange (Oct 19, 2011)

Cleaning and maintenance is required for a pool...I like your post and forum too... 

Pool Parts


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Better post an intro Henry, or these bunch of guys are going to have their way with you. I hear they are not gentle, and lube is not an option. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats right, no lube!


----------

